
Why companies won't let bad projects die - LinuxBender
https://hbr.org/2018/09/too-many-projects
======
Nasrudith
I was expecting that to go in a different direction given the title - sunk
cost fallacy and fear of admitting failure.

Really a lot of those are more lack of management - from management - only
bolted on mandates.

Actual management would involve knowledge of the systems they are changing and
intergrating changes structurally while weighing the costs and benefits. Look
at what two different departments are doing and try to figure out if it is
worth the overhead or if they should merge.

